# Outbackers.com License Plate Frame



## skippershe

******UPDATE******







Ronnie has agreed to make a $2.00 donation to our website for every order placed!








Please make sure to let me know when you have completed an order...very important

Here it is!







Let's show off our Outbacker Spirit!!

The company is able to add the "swoosh logo" at no additional charge. The plate is chrome, the lettering is on an engraved strip and the logo is an added decal (the same as an auto window decal) I am told the the decal will last with no problems).

Pricing: 2 Frames $28.00 (includes free shipping)
1 Frame $13.99 + $4.50 shipping, total $18.49

The owner "Ronnie" knows that when she sees an Outbackers.com order to add the swoosh logo, but just to be safe, make a comment in the order box.

Frame color is Chrome, Font Color is Blue/White, Font Style is 
Times New Roman (F47)

Double check your spelling!

Place your order for two plates here giftfactoryworld.com

To order only one plate, Click Here

Hit your enter key after filling out all fields on the order form.

Please email me at [email protected] if you have any questions!

I hope you enjoy!
Dawn sunny


----------



## countrygirl

I just ordered mine!


----------



## skippershe

I just ordered mine...went for the 2fer deal
















Must post pics after installing on the ol' Outback and/or TV









Dawn sunny


----------



## ARzark

Great job skippershe!!
You sure made this happen fast! Thanks!


----------



## Steve McNeil

Thanks Skippershe

I just placed my order!!

Steve


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The company is able to add the "swoosh logo" at no additional charge. The plate is chrome, the lettering is on an engraved strip and the logo is an added decal (the same as an auto window decal) I am told the the decal will last with no problems).
> 
> Pricing: 2 Frames $28.00 (includes free shipping)
> 1 Frame $13.99 + $4.50 shipping, total $18.49
> 
> The owner "Ronnie" knows that when she sees an Outbackers.com order to add the swoosh logo, but just to be safe, make a comment in the order box.
> 
> Frame color is Chrome, Font Color is Blue/White, Font Style is
> Times New Roman (F47)
> 
> Double check your spelling!
> 
> Place your order for two plates here http://egiftcreator.com/special.html
> 
> To order only one plate, click here http://egiftcreator.com/custlicframes.html
> 
> Hit your enter key after filling out all fields on the order form.
> 
> Please email me at [email protected] if you have any questions!
> 
> I hope you enjoy!
> Dawn sunny
> [snapback]126298[/snapback]​


Dawn,

The Font "Times New Roman", is that your screen name & the Outbackers Logo?
Or just your screen name & the Logo is different?

Tami


----------



## skippershe

Tami, The font used for my name in the sample is Times New Roman. To get the slant on the Outbackers.com font, Ronnie used Times New Roman ITALIC.

If you would like to change the font on your name, I would select the font number that you would like, and then make a comment on the order page that you have changed it on purpose and that you would still like to have the Outbackers.com font in it's original TNR Italic form like the sample.

You could also use the Contact Us form on their website and ask that question just to make sure. She is very good at replying to emails fairly quickly.

Since this whole thing was my idea, I want to make sure that everyone is happy with what they order, so please don't hesitate to ask me any questions you may have.

Thanks!
Dawn sunny


----------



## skippershe

*****UPDATE*****

I was just informed by Ronnie that she will make a $2.00 donation to our website for each order placed







I think that's a great incentive! Just think...if 1000 members placed an order...hmmmmm

I am making a list of members who have completed their orders, so please let me know when you place your order so I know we will get credit for it.

Thanks!
Dawn sunny


----------



## RizFam

Hi Everybody







Hi Dawn,

I just want you all to know that I placed my order last night around hmmmm 11:30pm & this morning I had an email stating that my order has been shipped. 








AWESOME!!!

Thanks Dawn for all of you work on this, & for getting back to me so quickly ....... Great Job








& a Donation WOW!! sunny

Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn

skippershe said:


> *****UPDATE*****
> 
> I was just informed by Ronnie that she will make a $2.00 donation to our website for each order placed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a great incentive! Just think...if 1000 members placed an order...hmmmmm
> 
> I am making a list of members who have completed their orders, so please let me know when you place your order so I know we will get credit for it.
> 
> Thanks!
> Dawn sunny
> [snapback]126371[/snapback]​


If she was nice enough to make the offer and then the donation, I think we should trust her to keep the count. It would seem petty to tell her she missed two orders.


----------



## wolfwood

These look great (hope Vern likes them too!!!!) and what a great option to the Decals for those not able to get them!!!!

'fraid we'll just stick with the Decals, tho', as we already have Plate brackets
*TT:* Plate = M DGRN Bracket = Puff Lives!
*TV:* Plate = 1STSTAR Bracket = 1st Star to the Right / Straight on 'Till Morning


----------



## PDX_Doug

skippershe said:


> *****UPDATE*****
> 
> I was just informed by Ronnie that she will make a $2.00 donation to our website for each order placed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a great incentive!


Dawn,

That's great news! Should be a win-win for everybody!









Did Ronnie give any indication how we might order more than two. I would like to get three (front & back of truck, and Outback)?

Good work! sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim

Nice work Dawn


----------



## ssalois

I like it, will place my order today..


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****UPDATE*****
> 
> I was just informed by Ronnie that she will make a $2.00 donation to our website for each order placed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a great incentive!
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn,
> 
> That's great news! Should be a win-win for everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Ronnie give any indication how we might order more than two. I would like to get three (front & back of truck, and Outback)?
> 
> Good work! sunny
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]126509[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hi Doug, I sent Ronnie an email asking how to order 3 plate frames and what her best pricing would be...I will let you know as soon as I hear back from her.

Thanks!
Dawn sunny


----------



## samvalaw

We ordered one.


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****UPDATE*****
> 
> I was just informed by Ronnie that she will make a $2.00 donation to our website for each order placed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a great incentive!
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn,
> 
> That's great news! Should be a win-win for everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Ronnie give any indication how we might order more than two. I would like to get three (front & back of truck, and Outback)?
> 
> Good work! sunny
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]126509[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Doug,

Ronnie said to place your order for the 2 plate frames @ $28.00 w/free shipping, and then tell her in the comment box that you would like a total of 3 plate frames. She will then charge an additional $13.99 on your card. That way, you won't be charged the extra $4.50 shipping for the single plate frame. You will be paying $42.00 instead of $46.50...Does that make sense??

Thanks!
Dawn sunny


----------



## HTQM

Just placed an order for the two plate special. Thank you for the leg work, a donation to the site is a really nice bonus.

Dave


----------



## campmg

The plates look great. I have it on my list to order one especially since we can't get the Outbacker stickers yet.

Doesn't someone out there have a personalized plate -- Outbckr or something like that?

That would make a good thread to show your plates -- mine is CUCAMPN (see you camping)


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> The plates look great.Â I have it on my list to order one especially since we can't get the Outbacker stickers yet.Â
> 
> Doesn't someone out there have a personalized plate -- Outbckr or something like that?Â
> 
> That would make a good thread to show your plates -- mine is CUCAMPN (see you camping)
> [snapback]126652[/snapback]​


I like that...My personalized plates have a heart symbol + ALATTE for Love a Latte
that's a whole new thread though...
Dawn









Now, Where are all those License Plate Frame Orders??? I was told over the phone today that if Ronnie gets lots of orders that she will most likely donate more than just the $2.00 per order that she's already pledged!


----------



## Four4RVing

Dawn,

We would like to order the plates, but we are in Missouri and we have to have the bottom left cut out so the month sticker will be displayed. The plates look like they might cover them up. Have you had any questions about this? Thanks so much - we think they look great and thanks for all your hard work!!!!


----------



## skippershe

Four4RVing said:


> Dawn,
> 
> We would like to order the plates, but we are in Missouri and we have to have the bottom left cut out so the month sticker will be displayed. The plates look like they might cover them up. Have you had any questions about this? Thanks so much - we think they look great and thanks for all your hard work!!!!
> [snapback]126693[/snapback]​


I called Ronnie and she said no problem, that they can print these upside down to accomodate your stickers. That being the solution, you would need to tell her in the order comment box to let her know to print your frames upside down. She has another customer that she has done the same thing for. Since the top would be larger than the bottom at this point, you would have to decide if you would want your member name in large letters at the top, and a smaller Outbackers.com logo on the bottom, or have them engrave the Outbackers.com logo large on the top and your smaller name on the bottom...Whew!

or you could just snip the bottom inside corner with a pair of nippers









Let me know what you decide...and thanks for the tricky question









Hope this helps!
Dawn sunny


----------



## Four4RVing

Wow, you know all the answers to all our questions!
It makes me one to think of real tricky ones to see if I can stump you!









Just kidding! But thanks for getting back so quickly. I will tell my husband and he can decide if he wants it upside down or cut off the corner (I didn't even think of that, duh!







)


----------



## battalionchief3

I just ordered mine today, just one for the TT. Thanks.


----------



## BlueWedge

OK I'm in. Thanks for doing the setup on this.







This means I can remove the free advertising.

I ordered black frames... I let you know how they turn out.

Wow that was fast... made and shipped in ~ 4 hrs


----------



## countrygirl

Oh my GOSH!!! Mine arrive today!!! The are beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

skippershe said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****UPDATE*****
> 
> I was just informed by Ronnie that she will make a $2.00 donation to our website for each order placed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a great incentive!
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn,
> 
> That's great news! Should be a win-win for everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Ronnie give any indication how we might order more than two. I would like to get three (front & back of truck, and Outback)?
> 
> Good work! sunny
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]126509[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doug,
> 
> Ronnie said to place your order for the 2 plate frames @ $28.00 w/free shipping, and then tell her in the comment box that you would like a total of 3 plate frames. She will then charge an additional $13.99 on your card. That way, you won't be charged the extra $4.50 shipping for the single plate frame. You will be paying $42.00 instead of $46.50...Does that make sense??
> 
> Thanks!
> Dawn sunny
> [snapback]126597[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hi, can we order gold instead of silver? Tawnya


----------



## RizFam

We were away for the weekend, but it was here waiting when arrived home yesterday.

















Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug

That looks really great, Tami!









How does the Outbackers decal look, durability wise?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam

PDX_Doug said:


> That looks really great, Tami!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does the Outbackers decal look, durability wise?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]127842[/snapback]​


Actually Doug,

It doesn't even look like a decal. I believe it is of good quality, but only time will tell.

I love it







I am such an Outbacker.com Dorn








Tami


----------



## campmg

Thanks for posting a picture RizFam. I was wondering what they looked like and still deciding about the purchase. Is your entire Outback that clean or just the spot in the picture?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

um, we ran that plate and something about warrants?.Probably mistaken identity. Don't worry, I'm sure it's nothing and you'll still be young when you get out


----------



## skippershe

Doxie-Doglover said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> 
> *****UPDATE*****
> 
> I was just informed by Ronnie that she will make a $2.00 donation to our website for each order placed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a great incentive!
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn,
> 
> That's great news! Should be a win-win for everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Ronnie give any indication how we might order more than two. I would like to get three (front & back of truck, and Outback)?
> 
> Good work! sunny
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]126509[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doug,
> 
> Ronnie said to place your order for the 2 plate frames @ $28.00 w/free shipping, and then tell her in the comment box that you would like a total of 3 plate frames. She will then charge an additional $13.99 on your card. That way, you won't be charged the extra $4.50 shipping for the single plate frame. You will be paying $42.00 instead of $46.50...Does that make sense??
> 
> Thanks!
> Dawn sunny
> [snapback]126597[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, can we order gold instead of silver? Tawnya
> [snapback]127774[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hi Tawnya,
If you want gold frames, go to the order page and select gold on the color drop down menu. It appears that they charge $4.00 extra for the gold color.

Thanks! 
Dawn sunny


----------



## ssalois

Just to confirm, My plates are in. Fast turn a round. i,m impressed!!!!


----------



## skippershe

Here's mine!








Dawn

[URL="http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i315/skippershe/100_1713.jpg"]http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i315/ski...he/100_1713.jpg[/URL]


----------



## RizFam

campmg said:


> Thanks for posting a picture RizFam. I was wondering what they looked like and still deciding about the purchase. * Is your entire Outback that clean or just the spot in the picture?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]127880[/snapback]​


Ha Ha







wiseguy








We got home at a decent time yesterday & it wasn't raining at the time, so we decided to wash the OB, the TV, the DH's company vehicle along with OB awning top & underside.







We were busy & the awning looks great as good as new. We try to wash the outside of the OB everyother trip to keep it looking beautiful







I clean the inside thoroughly after every trip, so it is ready to pack for the next trip









Tami


----------



## RizFam

Doxie-Doglover said:


> um, we ran that plate and something about warrants?.Probably mistaken identity. Don't worry, I'm sure it's nothing and you'll still be young when you get out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]127887[/snapback]​


OOOH NOOOO







ya got me, thought I made a clean escape


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

just ordered my plate! might place order for something for my car too...that way can advertise OB.com all thet time.


----------



## BlueWedge

Mine were in the mail this afternoon. I am debating whether the other one goes on the front of the TV or the back of the Mustang.


----------



## campmg

BlueWedge said:


> Mine were in the mail this afternoon. I am debating whether the other one goes on the front of the TV or the back of the Mustang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]128068[/snapback]​


Is that one of those special plates that photo radar can't pick up?


----------



## CrazyDan

This is a good idea.









Waiting to see how much will be the shipping for Canada.

Dan


----------



## skippershe

CrazyDan said:


> This is a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting to see how much will be the shipping for Canada.
> 
> Dan
> [snapback]128163[/snapback]​


Hey CrazyDan,

Have you tried emailing them yet for shipping costs to Canada?

Dawn


----------



## richnkristy

Just placed my order. Looking forward to getting it put on before our next trip in a couple of weeks.

Thanks!
Kristy


----------



## skippershe

Over 800 views and only 10 orders??? Come on my Outbacker Peeps! Remember that there is a $2.00 donation made to our website when you order your plate frames!

You've seen the results, we all love ours









Any questions, just ask!
Dawn sunny


----------



## geodebro

Just ordered mine. *Whoo Hoo!!!*


----------



## Steve McNeil

I received mine this week. They look great.

Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

received mine to day and WOW! very very nice!


----------



## skippershe

I'm so happy that you all are pleased with your frames
















LET'S KEEP THOSE ORDERS COMING!!!









Dawn sunny


----------



## alebar17

skippershe said:


> I'm so happy that you all are pleased with your frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET'S KEEP THOSE ORDERS COMING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn sunny
> [snapback]129497[/snapback]​


Ok Ok , I can't take the pressure, just placed my order

Barb


----------



## skippershe

alebar17 said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy that you all are pleased with your frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET'S KEEP THOSE ORDERS COMING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn sunny
> [snapback]129497[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Ok , I can't take the pressure, just placed my order
> 
> Barb
> [snapback]129501[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

good thing cause I was about to start the chinese water torture technique...Come here Doug









thanks all!
Dawn sunny


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

skippershe said:


> alebar17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy that you all are pleased with your frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET'S KEEP THOSE ORDERS COMING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn sunny
> [snapback]129497[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Ok , I can't take the pressure, just placed my order
> 
> Barb
> [snapback]129501[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good thing cause I was about to start the chinese water torture technique...Come here Doug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks all!
> Dawn sunny
> [snapback]129507[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

c'mon everyone! Vern needs smiles right now so order your plates and make that man happy!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Dawn,

I just ordered my plate frames (3 total).
See... I told you I would!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> Dawn,
> 
> I just ordered my plate frames (3 total).
> See... I told you I would!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]130955[/snapback]​


Cool Doug!

I'm so proud of you...thanks!
Dawn sunny


----------



## RizFam

Dawn have you been keeping track of the total ordered so far?

Tami


----------



## skippershe

RizFam said:


> Dawn have you been keeping track of the total ordered so far?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]130959[/snapback]​


Hi Tami,

Yes I have...14 orders have been placed so far...

Here is my list:
Skippershe
Countrygirl
Steve McNeil
RizFam
Samvalaw
HTQM
BattalionChief3
Bluewedge
Doxie-Doglover
Richnkristy
Geodebro
ssalois
Alebar17
PDX Doug

If you have ordered plate frames and are not on my list, could you please let me know?

Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## RizFam

skippershe said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn have you been keeping track of the total ordered so far?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]130959[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tami,
> 
> Yes I have...14 orders have been placed so far...
> 
> Here is my list:
> Skippershe
> Countrygirl
> Steve McNeil
> RizFam
> Samvalaw
> HTQM
> BattalionChief3
> Bluewedge
> Doxie-Doglover
> Richnkristy
> Geodebro
> ssalois
> Alebar17
> PDX Doug
> 
> If you have ordered plate frames and are not on my list, could you please let me know?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dawn
> [snapback]130966[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Great Dawn,

I was just curious about the donation amount?







or should I say nosey









Tami


----------



## skippershe

RizFam said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn have you been keeping track of the total ordered so far?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]130959[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tami,
> 
> Yes I have...14 orders have been placed so far...
> 
> Here is my list:
> Skippershe
> Countrygirl
> Steve McNeil
> RizFam
> Samvalaw
> HTQM
> BattalionChief3
> Bluewedge
> Doxie-Doglover
> Richnkristy
> Geodebro
> ssalois
> Alebar17
> PDX Doug
> 
> If you have ordered plate frames and are not on my list, could you please let me know?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dawn
> [snapback]130966[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great Dawn,
> 
> I was just curious about the donation amount?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or should I say nosey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]131132[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey Tami,

I suppose that we're at $28.00 at this point. I'm not sure exactly how much more Ronnie plans to add to that. Honestly I thought we would get more orders than this. I can still hope though...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Give it time, Dawn.

If you offer them, they will buy.








The good news is, to date you will be recruiting 14 more Outbacks to the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. next July. That is shaping up to be one great rally!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> Give it time, Dawn.
> 
> If you offer them, they will buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is, to date you will be recruiting 14 more Outbacks to the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. next July. That is shaping up to be one great rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]131153[/snapback]​


uh oh, I've been recruited to attend Zion?? but, but, but...I don't do hot


----------



## NobleEagle

I just placed my order for 2. Kind of excited to see them and how well they are made. Thanks for posting your pictures everyone...It helped me decide.


----------



## campmg

I'll buy one if Shippershe commits to Zions.

Here's my dilemma, my DD bought me a nice plate frame with dog paws for my birthday that now sits on the Outback. Do I replace her gift?


----------



## wolfwood

campmg said:


> I'll buy one if Shippershe commits to Zions.
> 
> Here's my dilemma, my DD bought me a nice plate frame with dog paws for my birthday that now sits on the Outback. Do I replace her gift?
> [snapback]131305[/snapback]​


Sure. Then, when you're relegated to the big rolling 'dog house', you can put her gift over your bed and enjoy it all the more


----------



## alebar17

skippershe said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it time, Dawn.
> 
> If you offer them, they will buy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news is, to date you will be recruiting 14 more Outbacks to the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. next July. That is shaping up to be one great rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]131153[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh, I've been recruited to attend Zion?? but, but, but...I don't do hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]131192[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

C'mon Dawn, we'lll all suffer the heat together!!!!!! I don't do hot either sunny

Barb


----------



## jewel

I do hot..just not sure about melting "I'm GOING TO DIE" hot....







I'm a little worried about the heat for me and my kids..anyways..
here's my thing with the plates..first off -- I LOVE them! BUT. We dont know what to put as our name. Cuz "Jewel" is my name name. LOL When I joined up last year, I didnt know what to use as a name, we didnt own an outback or anything. LOL Nice reason eh? ha ha so we'll have to come up with something, and then have to change my name on here as well. So noone gets confused. LOL aslo, our little date thingy at the bottom would be covered.. so we're not sure. LOL first we have to decided on a name I guess and go from there. So, I'll keep you posted. How do I change my screen name on here anyways? Is it possible? or would I lose all my post counts?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jewel said:


> I do hot..just not sure about melting "I'm GOING TO DIE" hot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little worried about the heat for me and my kids..anyways..
> here's my thing with the plates..first off -- I LOVE them! BUT. We dont know what to put as our name. Cuz "Jewel" is my name name. LOL When I joined up last year, I didnt know what to use as a name, we didnt own an outback or anything. LOL Nice reason eh? ha ha so we'll have to come up with something, and then have to change my name on here as well. So noone gets confused. LOL aslo, our little date thingy at the bottom would be covered.. so we're not sure. LOL first we have to decided on a name I guess and go from there. So, I'll keep you posted. How do I change my screen name on here anyways? Is it possible? or would I lose all my post counts?


Think changing your name is possible, but I remember some members loosing their post count and some didn't. Guess you have to sweet talk Vern.


----------



## skippershe

jewel said:


> I do hot..just not sure about melting "I'm GOING TO DIE" hot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little worried about the heat for me and my kids..anyways..
> here's my thing with the plates..first off -- I LOVE them! BUT. We dont know what to put as our name. Cuz "Jewel" is my name name. LOL When I joined up last year, I didnt know what to use as a name, we didnt own an outback or anything. LOL Nice reason eh? ha ha so we'll have to come up with something, and then have to change my name on here as well. So noone gets confused. LOL aslo, our little date thingy at the bottom would be covered.. so we're not sure. LOL first we have to decided on a name I guess and go from there. So, I'll keep you posted. How do I change my screen name on here anyways? Is it possible? or would I lose all my post counts?


Hi Jewel, Another member had the same problem with their tags being on the bottom of their plates. The Plate frames can be printed upside down to allow for that. Just let me know when you're ready and I'll talk you through it









Dawn sunny


----------



## jewel

Hi Dawn!







I'm pretty positive we will be getting one...b/c we both love them. We really have to come up with a name we want to put on it. 
Thanks for the offer of the walk through







I'll be taking you up on that offer!









Oregon camper::So, it's Vern I have to sweet talk eh?







I guess its no big deal if I lose my post counts..but it is, you know what I mean? LOL aw well, first have to decide on a name, then I'll worry about it!









action


----------



## Reggie44

Hi Jewel, just a thought you could have 2 names. One for the site and one for camping. That way no confusion and no potential to lose posts. If you are going to catch Hootbob and the rest of the MEGA posters you will need all of your posts







. JR


----------



## PDX_Doug

jewel said:


> So, it's Vern I have to sweet talk eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its no big deal if I lose my post counts..but it is, you know what I mean?


Jewels,

Not only can Vern fix you up, but from the looks of it, he can score you an extra 10,000 posts or so in the process!









As far as the heat at Zion is concerned... Come on guys, you are going to be having so much fun you will never notice it! You just let the 'ol Professor set you up with some of his patented Outbackers Kool-Aid, and you're gonna be just fine!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> You just let the 'ol Professor set you up with some of his patented Outbackers Kool-Aid, and you're gonna be just fine!


*YOU  * make the Kool-Aid?









Well, that explains alot!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

wolfwood said:


> *YOU  * make the Kool-Aid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that explains alot!!!!


Why, yes Wolfie, I did.
And if you are nice to me, someday I may make you some as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

PDX_Doug said:


> *YOU  * make the Kool-Aid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that explains alot!!!!


Why, yes Wolfie, I did.
And if you are nice to me, someday I may make you some as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Does it come in powdered form? You could mail it to me. No wait







ATF would nab that in a heart-beat!


----------



## skippershe

hmmm, I think I smell a highjack


----------



## usmc03

Just placed our order. Will let you know when they arrive.


----------



## skippershe

usmc03 said:


> Just placed our order. Will let you know when they arrive.


Terrific!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Just hoping my order comes through OK...

I ordered three frames, with the frame flipped for the stickers on the bottom of the plates. I have not seen any indication from any correspondence that she picked up on the three frame request (which makes me nervous about the other request as well). Hopefully I will see them today or tomorrow, and all will be good!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> Just hoping my order comes through OK...
> 
> I ordered three frames, with the frame flipped for the stickers on the bottom of the plates. I have not seen any indication from any correspondence that she picked up on the three frame request (which makes me nervous about the other request as well). Hopefully I will see them today or tomorrow, and all will be good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Hi Doug,

Did you want all 3 plate frames upside down? I'm guessing yes. I just tried to call Ronnie and I left a message asking her to call me and confirm your order for 3 upside down plate frames, or just to confirm that the order that she received is correct.

I'll let you know as soon as I hear back
Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug

Yes Dawn, all three upside down.
Thanks again!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## countrygirl

I will try to post a pic tomorrow of my tag holder on my truck.


----------



## skippershe

countrygirl said:


> I will try to post a pic tomorrow of my tag holder on my truck.


Cool, I want to see your truck anyway









One to go


----------



## NobleEagle

I got my 2 plate frames today and they look great! fast delivery and very nice quality!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Received my frames today, and they are beautiful. Unfortunately they failed to print them 'upside down'. Ronnie is being very good about reconciling the issue though.

*Alert to Outbackers that have license plates with regisration stickers on the bottom:*
This requires the frames must be printed 'upside-down' to get the sticker cutouts on the bottom of the frame. The problem is, that also puts the screw holes on the bottom, which does not work real well. You can drill your own holes, but that puts the hole right through the middle of the Outbackers.com graphic.

I just got off the phone with Ronnie, and we are going to try something different. She is going to redo my frames with the 'Swoosh' logo and the '.com' spread away from 'Outbackers' so that holes for the mounting screws can be drilled in between (I will have to do the drilling). In other words, it will be:
<swoosh> <screw> *Outbackers* <screw> *.com*. This will be on the big area on top. My *PDX-Doug* will be on the smaller bottom area.

If you have a similar situation, you might want to hold off until mine come through, and we see how these work out. I will post a picture as soon as I get them mounted.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks for the info Doug. I have to check your new plate cover at the PNW Rally.


----------



## HootBob

OK I just ordered mine Frames










Don


----------



## skippershe

HootBob said:


> OK I just ordered mine Frames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don


WTG Don


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> Received my frames today, and they are beautiful. Unfortunately they failed to print them 'upside down'. Ronnie is being very good about reconciling the issue though.
> 
> *Alert to Outbackers that have license plates with regisration stickers on the bottom:*
> This requires the frames must be printed 'upside-down' to get the sticker cutouts on the bottom of the frame. The problem is, that also puts the screw holes on the bottom, which does not work real well. You can drill your own holes, but that puts the hole right through the middle of the Outbackers.com graphic.
> 
> I just got off the phone with Ronnie, and we are going to try something different. She is going to redo my frames with the 'Swoosh' logo and the '.com' spread away from 'Outbackers' so that holes for the mounting screws can be drilled in between (I will have to do the drilling). In other words, it will be:
> <swoosh> <screw> *Outbackers* <screw> *.com*. This will be on the big area on top. My *PDX-Doug* will be on the smaller bottom area.
> 
> If you have a similar situation, you might want to hold off until mine come through, and we see how these work out. I will post a picture as soon as I get them mounted.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Hi Doug,

I'm glad to see that you and Ronnie came up with a solution to this. I must say that I am quite pleased with the fact that she is so willing to make sure we are all happy with our frames, great customer service







...would love to see photos when you get them.

Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug

I will get photos up as soon as I get the new frames mounted.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> I will get photos up as soon as I get the new frames mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Thanks...that will help those of us on the fence.


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> I will get photos up as soon as I get the new frames mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug, I just thought of something...are you able to use one of the un-upside down ones for the front of your TV? You normally wouldn't have a sticker there too would you?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> I will get photos up as soon as I get the new frames mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug, I just thought of something...are you able to use one of the un-upside down ones for the front of your TV? You normally wouldn't have a sticker there too would you?
[/quote]

Oregon requires the registration sticker (month/year) on the front and rear of the car.


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> I will get photos up as soon as I get the new frames mounted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug, I just thought of something...are you able to use one of the un-upside down ones for the front of your TV? You normally wouldn't have a sticker there too would you?
[/quote]

Oregon requires the registration sticker (month/year) on the front and rear of the car.
[/quote]
gotcha, thanks


----------



## Scrib




----------



## skippershe

Scrib said:


>


Lookin' good Scrib!


----------



## PDX_Doug

OK, the latest from Ronnie is that the idea we had of spreading out the Outbackers.com logo was not looking good. Instead, she has compressed the whole thing to fit between the mounting screws. This will leave two white areas to either side. She says it looks pretty good, but frankly I have my reservations. I think the logo is going to end up being too small. But we will see soon enough.









To expedite matters (and save a couple of bucks), she is just sending me the new engraved strips, and I will peel the old ones off the frames, and replace with the new. I will also need to drill the appropriate mounting holes in the frames.

I'll let you know when I see them.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

Thought I would post a few more photos of various vehicles for everyones viewing pleasure.



















I know the photos are not the best. Does this count as 2 more CA outbackers to the western rally ?


----------



## Scrib

We're headed to the Oregon Cascades that week


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scrib said:


> We're headed to the Oregon Cascades that week


And you'll be glad you did...they are awesome.


----------



## drobe5150

just odered one, will be going on the outback.

darrel


----------



## skippershe

drobe5150 said:


> just odered one, will be going on the outback.
> 
> darrel


Way to go Darrel


----------



## HootBob

Just recieved my License plate frame
But have one little problem
I ordered a black frame with silver lettering on black backround
And got a chrome frame with blue lettering on white backround
But it does look good when I sat it against the License Plate of the TV

Don


----------



## skippershe

HootBob said:


> Just recieved my License plate frame
> But have one little problem
> I ordered a black frame with silver lettering on black backround
> And got a chrome frame with blue lettering on white backround
> But it does look good when I sat it against the License Plate of the TV
> 
> Don


Hi Don,

If it is not done the way you ordered it, then I'm sure there would be no problem in getting the one that you wanted in the first place. I can call Ronnie for you and let her know what happened









Please let me know if you wish to keep the one you received or if you would still like it in black with silver...no worries either way, just want to make sure you're happy.

Please let me know...
Dawn sunny


----------



## HootBob

skippershe said:


> Just recieved my License plate frame
> But have one little problem
> I ordered a black frame with silver lettering on black backround
> And got a chrome frame with blue lettering on white backround
> But it does look good when I sat it against the License Plate of the TV
> 
> Don


Hi Don,

If it is not done the way you ordered it, then I'm sure there would be no problem in getting the one that you wanted in the first place. I can call Ronnie for you and let her know what happened









Please let me know if you wish to keep the one you received or if you would still like it in black with silver...no worries either way, just want to make sure you're happy.

Please let me know...
Dawn sunny
[/quote]

No problem with the one that came
It still looks sweet on the Armada and TT
But thank for the offer

Don


----------



## skippershe

HootBob said:


> Just recieved my License plate frame
> But have one little problem
> I ordered a black frame with silver lettering on black backround
> And got a chrome frame with blue lettering on white backround
> But it does look good when I sat it against the License Plate of the TV
> 
> Don


Hi Don,

If it is not done the way you ordered it, then I'm sure there would be no problem in getting the one that you wanted in the first place. I can call Ronnie for you and let her know what happened









Please let me know if you wish to keep the one you received or if you would still like it in black with silver...no worries either way, just want to make sure you're happy.

Please let me know...
Dawn sunny
[/quote]

No problem with the one that came
It still looks sweet on the Armada and TT
But thank for the offer

Don
[/quote]
Hi Don,

Glad everything worked out then...Enjoy!
Dawn sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug

Dawn,

I received my new graphics strips from Ronnie today, and just got done replacing the old ones. I still have to drill new top holes, but they look like they are going to work out nicely. Hopefully I can get them installed tomorrow and get a couple of pictures up!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> Dawn,
> 
> I received my new graphics strips from Ronnie today, and just got done replacing the old ones. I still have to drill new top holes, but they look like they are going to work out nicely. Hopefully I can get them installed tomorrow and get a couple of pictures up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug, I'm so happy to hear that







I was afraid that you of all people were going to be disappointed. Was it difficult to change out the old graphics? 
I can't wait to see photos








Dawn


----------



## HootBob

We'll be waiting to see some pics Doug

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well, I finally got these bad boys mounted. At least on the Titan!...










All in all, they did not come out to bad. But in the interest of full disclosure and an honest review, I have to say that anyone in a situation like us in Oregon - with the registration stickers on the bottom - needs to be aware that they are in for a bit of a project to pull it off well.

First you need to order the plates from Ronnie upside down. She will then mount the graphic strips on the frame such that the sticker cutouts in the frame are on the bottom. She also needs to restrict the width of the top graphic so that the mounting screws do not go right through the middle of the image (I would remind her of that when ordering). The problem then is, the mounting holes are also on the bottom. On my Titan at least (as well as the Outback) the mounting holes must be on the top. Be aware that drilling the frames, through the graphic strips, is a delicate procedure. I would not attempt it without a drill press, and even then you will need to do a fair amount of grinding and filing to clean everything up. The picture is of the second frame I did. The first was not too bad, but the second came out better. And it is not perfect, but is one of those things that I will be the only one to ever notice the imperfections.

In any case, they can be done, and are a great way to display that Outback spirit!







Just be aware you are in for a bit of a project.









Happy Trails
Doug

P.S.: I may also get busted for having a frame that covers up the 'Oregon' on the license plate. In Oregon at least, that is illegal. I doubt they would write me up for it, but they may make me remove them. Time will tell.


----------



## skippershe

Doug, those look great, you did a really nice job







I hope you manage to avoid ever having to remove them, darn those silly Oregon laws!









Dawn


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

awesome!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> P.S.: I may also get busted for having a frame that covers up the 'Oregon' on the license plate. In Oregon at least, that is illegal. I doubt they would write me up for it, but they may make me remove them. Time will tell.


You won't get pulled over for this, unless the cop is having a really really bad day. You're plate is clearly Oregon, as it is the "tree" model.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> P.S.: I may also get busted for having a frame that covers up the 'Oregon' on the license plate. In Oregon at least, that is illegal. I doubt they would write me up for it, but they may make me remove them. Time will tell.


You won't get pulled over for this, unless the cop is having a really really bad day. You're plate is clearly Oregon, as it is the "tree" model.
[/quote]

It is clearly Oregon... for those of us that live in Oregon. Out of state might be another issue. But I agree, no one is going to pull me over 'just' for that. Although I was pulled over once, 'just' for not having a front licence plate (required in Oregon). I probably drove without one on any of my vehicles for at least 20 years without issue, but when the nice officer that pulled me over, told me what the fine would be if he wrote me up (he didn't... whew!), I saw the light!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> P.S.: I may also get busted for having a frame that covers up the 'Oregon' on the license plate. In Oregon at least, that is illegal. I doubt they would write me up for it, but they may make me remove them. Time will tell.


You won't get pulled over for this, unless the cop is having a really really bad day. You're plate is clearly Oregon, as it is the "tree" model.
[/quote]

It is clearly Oregon... for those of us that live in Oregon. Out of state might be another issue. But I agree, no one is going to pull me over 'just' for that. Although I was pulled over once, 'just' for not having a front licence plate (required in Oregon). I probably drove without one on any of my vehicles for at least 20 years without issue, but when the nice officer that pulled me over, told me what the fine would be if he wrote me up (he didn't... whew!), I saw the light!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Cops! sheesh...have they nothing better to do ?








(btw) when you ask grandaughter what her grandpa says she points her finger and says: "freeze!"


----------



## CrazyDan

skippershe said:


> CrazyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good idea.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting to see how much will be the shipping for Canada.
> 
> Dan
> [snapback]128163[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey CrazyDan,
> 
> Have you tried emailing them yet for shipping costs to Canada?
> 
> Dawn
Click to expand...

I did. Twice. No response


----------



## skippershe

CrazyDan said:


> CrazyDan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good idea.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting to see how much will be the shipping for Canada.
> 
> Dan
> [snapback]128163[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hey CrazyDan,
> 
> Have you tried emailing them yet for shipping costs to Canada?
> 
> Dawn
Click to expand...

I did. Twice. No response








[/quote]
Wow Dan, I'm really surprised...I will call her for you and let you know...Sorry about that,
Dawn


----------



## BlueWedge

Thought I would post one more with the final plate and the frame.


----------



## skippershe

BlueWedge said:


> Thought I would post one more with the final plate and the frame.


Those look great BlueWedge! The black looks really nice...How many frames did you order? 3?
Dawn


----------



## BlueWedge

skippershe said:


> Those look great BlueWedge! The black looks really nice...How many frames did you order? 3?
> Dawn


The black really looks nice with the Washington special plates. I only ended up ordering 2. I tried several different vehicles. We ended up with one on the trailer and one on the front of the truck.


----------



## skippershe

A $50.00 donation has just been made to the site on behalf of all of those who ordered Outbackers.com license plate frames









A big Thank You! to Ronnie at Egiftcreator.com for her generosity and fantastic customer service 
and thank you to Vern for this wonderful place









A note to all that for any future Outbacker.com orders, whether they are plate frames or any other gifts on her site (think of birthday and holiday gifts), Ronnie will donate $1.00 to Outbackers.com for each order placed. Just let her know that you are a member at the time of purchase.









Thanks to all for your support of Outbackers.com and remember that it's never too late to order your plate frames!









Happy Outbacking








Dawn


----------



## Trevor

Just ordered mine. These are really cool looking.


----------



## skippershe

Been awhile, thought new members would like to check this out...


----------



## countrygirl

Great idea Dawn!


----------



## Northern Wind

I would love to order a plate frame! The site will not take orders from Canada. Any ideas please forward.
Thanks, Steve

Northern Wind


----------



## RizFam

If you like I can order them for you & send them to you? If interested PM me w/ your info.

Tami


----------



## Morgueman

Dawn,

The Morgueman clan is hereby proud to announce their order of one Outbackers.com license plate for their 25RSS.









(...and thank you, Dawn, for your efforts in organizing these plates as well as the ZRR rally!)

Eric


----------



## skippershe

Morgueman said:


> Dawn,
> 
> The Morgueman clan is hereby proud to announce their order of one Outbackers.com license plate for their 25RSS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (...and thank you, Dawn, for your efforts in organizing these plates as well as the ZRR rally!)
> 
> Eric


Yeayyy Morgueman!
Glad to hear your Outback will be proudly sporting it's new plate frame 
Thanks for placing an order









Dawn


----------



## skippershe

A







for all of our new Outback owners


----------



## bradnbecca

PDX_Doug said:


> Well, I finally got these bad boys mounted. At least on the Titan!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: I may also get busted for having a frame that covers up the 'Oregon' on the license plate. In Oregon at least, that is illegal. I doubt they would write me up for it, but they may make me remove them. Time will tell.


Not to be a [email protected]#d in the punchbowl, but anybody driving in the Greater Houston area is subject to get a ticket if they have a frame like this (covering any part of any of the writing on the plate). They just recently had a case go all the way to the Texas Court of Criminal Appeals about just such a ticket, and the court ruled that the tickets are legal.

The city claims that it is to keep people from beating the red-light cameras, but the truth is, it is just another source of revenue for them.






























I doubt if they would stop you specifically for this,especially pulling an RV, but they can if they want to, and they write a WHOLE BUNCH of tickets for obstructed plates around here. Our wonderful mayor has decided that tickets are a good way to raise taxes without actually having to raise taxes, if you know what I mean.

I am gonna stick with my OB decals . . . . .


----------



## RizFam

On the New TV







Don't it look real Purr-ty


----------



## mswalt

> On the New TV Don't it look real Purr-ty


Have to agree wtih Brad on this one. Looks purr-ty, but I'm afraid it woudn't pass muster here in Texas. I think, I'm not absolutely sure mind you, but think too much of the license plate is covered.

I do like them, though.

Mark


----------



## skippershe

It looks real purrrrdy Tami!


----------



## RizFam

Thanks Mark........Thanks Dawn







I think so


----------



## Bill H

RizFam said:


> On the New TV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't it look real Purr-ty


...... Now you just need that Prodigy connected so you can tow that beast........


----------



## RizFam

Yep we are hoping to tow w/ it this weekend. I'll let you know.


----------



## 'Ohana

Whooo Hooo !!







I didn't know the DW had ordered them.

Received our plates yesterday and cant wait to put them on







The only question is do I put one on the TV and TT or TV and DW's car









Ed


----------



## skippershe

Hi Ed









Glad to see that you ordered Outbacker plates!

I have one on the back of the TT, but still haven't mounted the other one on our TV yet...I think it has to do with the fact that dh doesn't want "skippershe" on the back of his truck









Someday I plan to just put it on my own car


----------



## shaela21

I tried to order one, but still no Canadian orders taken







. That is too bad as they do look pretty cool.


----------



## skippershe

shaela21 said:


> I tried to order one, but still no Canadian orders taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That is too bad as they do look pretty cool.


Shaela,

I just sent Ronnie an email asking if they are able to take your order...
I'll let you know her reply as soon as I hear back from her.

We had another Canadian Outbacker with the same problem, but I'm not sure if he ever ordered or not.


----------



## patsybama

I ordered mine!

Thanks,

Patsy


----------



## Path4ground

We ordered ours!


----------



## clarkely

I ordered Mine!!!! tow of them!!!

How long do they take to come in???


----------



## skippershe

I just wanted to let you all know that thanks to Ronnie @ egiftcreator.com and all of our members who have purchased these license plate frames, that a donation of $36.00 was just made to Outbackers.com!

This donation is in addition to a previous $50.00 donation from Ronnie for a total of *$86.00!! *









Ronnie wanted me to let everyone know that she will be closing down egiftcreator.com within the next few months, but will be reopening as giftfactoryworld.com...I have already updated the new links on the first page of this thread so anyone who would like to order their Outbacker frames may continue to do so









Thank you to everyone for your support!


----------



## ORvagabond

Just ordered mine


----------



## MO7Bs

Just ordered ours!


----------



## hautevue

Ordered mine, FAST service--had 'em in less than a week. Exactly as requested--great service and they look good.

BUT: my TT is titled in North Carolina, and the state name is stamped across the bottom of the license plate. The OB frame, where the word Outbackers.com appears, is sufficiently high that the entire state name is covered.

I've only had the cover on for a week, and won't be traveling until June 10, so I don't know if the local Mounties will take offense at not being able to read the state name. Will let all know.


----------



## leaderdogmom

I ordered my plate Sat am, had an email from them saying it was shipped the same day. And today, it was in my mailbox!!! 2 days from California to Michigan---I'm impressed with their service. It was exactly as ordered and fits perfectly!


----------



## forceten

Got mine in - super fast shipping and good quality! Although I'm a racer so I didn't put the outback logo on. Made up my own wording. Came out great. Cept now my better half had to chime in with - where is my frames for my car!


----------



## Minpinny

I have ordered one for the Outback.

Kathy


----------



## zenmike

In case you are new to Outbackers.com (like me) and were wondering if the License Plate Frames are still available, I ordered one for the Outback and one for my truck on Thursday and received on Monday...Great turnaround and service, fair price for both. They look nice and will look great on the rig. I don't know if the proprietor is still donating a portion to Outbackers.com. Perhaps someone can let me know. Regardless, I will make my own contribution to the site.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

I know this is probably a dumb question with an easy answer, but how do you order one of these?


----------



## Rob_G

Up State NY Camper said:


> I know this is probably a dumb question with an easy answer, but how do you order one of these?


All of the information is in the very first post of this thread.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Up State NY Camper said:


> I know this is probably a dumb question with an easy answer, but how do you order one of these?


if you go to the first post in this thread, you can see the details. I just filled out the forms...added some comments as noted in that post...and we'll see what I get! Price is $29.95 now...no tax. ..free shipping.


----------



## Up State NY Camper

Rob_G said:


> I know this is probably a dumb question with an easy answer, but how do you order one of these?


All of the information is in the very first post of this thread.








[/quote]

OOPS! Thank you.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

got my plates this morning. They're awesome. I thought the samples looked good when I decided to buy. They look and feel even better now that I have them in hand. Ordered Thursday, received them today. Pretty darn quick. Awesome service....quality product!


----------



## zenmike

zenmike said:


> In case you are new to Outbackers.com (like me) and were wondering if the License Plate Frames are still available, I ordered one for the Outback and one for my truck on Thursday and received on Monday...Great turnaround and service, fair price for both. They look nice and will look great on the rig. I don't know if the proprietor is still donating a portion to Outbackers.com. Perhaps someone can let me know. Regardless, I will make my own contribution to the site.


----------



## zenmike

Thought I would add a photo of the frame. It turned out very nice. I ended up with one for the truck too!


----------



## twincam

Nice looking bracket, will be ordering at least two!


----------



## bowhunter2819

Are these still in production?


----------



## rdvholtwood

bowhunter2819 said:


> Are these still in production?


I would believe they are...I've contacted them to make sure and will let you know.


----------



## jcat67

I'd be interested in knowing if they are still available too. I'll keep an eye on the thread.


----------



## rdvholtwood

jcat67 said:


> I'd be interested in knowing if they are still available too. I'll keep an eye on the thread.


I heard back from the site and yes they are stilling doing Outback plate frames for us - when ordering make sure in the notes that you are from Outbackers.com...

As far as the style, font, etc...here is what they recommended:



Gift Factory World said:


> I would probably recommend the *Chrome *frame with the engraved strip in the *white background with blue letters because of your logo*. I think the *Benguiat font* might look nice as long as you don't have too much writing. I think that matches your website logo the best.


For others that have bought this frame, maybe you could suggest colors, etc...


----------



## Braggus

ordered 1....


----------



## Braggus




----------



## hautevue

Plastic frames: They look nice but after two years the plastic is yellowing. In addition, the side has cracked and I need to super glue it back together.

Thus I recommend getting the metal frame, rather than the plastic one.


----------



## Braggus

Mine is the metal frame, very sturdy....


----------

